# Sno-way 25d Predator wont go up



## Jerrylives906 (Nov 19, 2013)

So, the plow wont raise, motor runs when you hit the button. Turns left and right no prob. The valve that sticks right out the front is the one im having probs with. I tapped on it, it went up real slow and then wouldnt go down. So i tapped it and it went down. Took it apart. Realy weird little thing. Has an o-ring and a screen and underneath that is what looks like a nail in a slot that slides. Cleaned it all, put it back and now it wont raise, just angle. What do I do? This is the last year with that thing. 15 years old...done me well but its getting problematic. Nowhere to get parts from either. ANy ideas guys? That little valve is tricky


----------



## Rick547 (Oct 9, 2009)

Did you check here for the part number? http://www.snoway.com/cm/pdfs/service/97100204j.pdf

I think parts are still available. At least the numbers I looked up. Not knowing which part number you have. I had to guess.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

The unit defaults to lift so if it is not lifting you probably have a bad lower valve (the one on the front)

we stock a complete inventory of repair parts for that plow.


----------



## bhmjwp (Dec 12, 2005)

Take Basher's advice. He can talk you through it. These are great long term driveway rigs. My 16 yo 24D is still making money. A little annual prep, remove & cleaning and new fluid, hoses every few years. About $50 and 3 hours work vs $4000/5000 dollars!


----------



## Jerrylives906 (Nov 19, 2013)

Yeah, it wont lift and its that valve on the front. I took the vavle apart and dont understand how it works. Looks like a nail in a slot haha. I hooked 12 volts to it, did nothing. Reason I want to get rid of it is because the plastic is broken now and the plow shoe holder mangled, and the main ram is leaking fluid... not that big of a deal but we dont get just a few inches here and there, we get 300 inches a season and I do 8 driveways. Just figured its getting too old, put it out to pasture. But yes Basher, its number 44, the front valve. How do I find out how much it is? My sno-way guy closed. I do know a guy with the same plow but Id have to buy the whole thing.


----------



## Jerrylives906 (Nov 19, 2013)

Well I found out there is a new sno-way dealer and with your guys help and the service parts book you posted, I was able to give him a part number and he can get an aftermarket one that he said might look a little diffferent but will work. 89 bucks versus 378 for the OE one. Hope to have her going soon. Got people counting on me. Its either it works or I buy another plow off a guy(same exact one) but he wants 300 bucks. Its got a gigantic hole in the lexan too.


----------



## Jerrylives906 (Nov 19, 2013)

Sorry to bother you guys. I dont understand what this coil/valve does. It doesnt have any moving parts. Is there something inside the plow pump that could have came out(the hole where this valve goes in)? I work on cars but not familiar with hydraulic systems.


----------



## Ty27 (Dec 14, 2014)

bhmjwp;1946532 said:


> Take Basher's advice. He can talk you through it. These are great long term driveway rigs. My 16 yo 24D is still making money. A little annual prep, remove & cleaning and new fluid, hoses every few years. About $50 and 3 hours work vs $4000/5000 dollars!


We have the same exact plow. When ours originally had the lexand clear moldboard we hit a frozen snow pile and punched a hole right through it! We ended up going to a metal shop and getting some metal to replace it and since then it's been a great plow. The A-Frame on it rusted through this year during a snow event so we got to replace that this spring. We are going to restore it too and throw it on a cheap back up plow truck and let it continue plowing!


----------



## Jerrylives906 (Nov 19, 2013)

Part came in today. It said Meyer on it and I was like uh-oh but low and behold, I screwed it in there and hit the up button and it worked. Plowed 4 driveways with no issues. I was hoping itd be quicker going up but oh well. I know theres a way to turn the pressure up but I dont know how. Thank you guys for all your input.


----------

